# What are necessary things to bring on your travel?



## Tove (Jun 11, 2019)

What are your must-have things?


----------



## Yamly (Jun 11, 2019)

As an expert in traveling, I created my list of must-have things - mobile charger and power bank, medicines, credit card (cash too), pillow, water, copy of documents on phone/mail, books and many more. In order to have a good trip, plan it in advance. Here are some helpful sites travelsites.com/trip-planner/


----------



## Ericadd (Apr 6, 2020)

Extra money and the internet. Helped me a lot.


----------



## SheriGoddart33 (Apr 21, 2020)

Medication is the most important thing. It is also important that there is always money on the phone account.


----------



## Sydneycl (Apr 27, 2020)

There're bloggers who have created a comprehensive list of travel must haves. You will always forget some items so it's good to countercheck against an itemized list before leaving


----------



## Lica (May 12, 2020)

That depends where I am going. If that's just a flight to France or Italy and I'm going to visit museums then I take as few things as possible. But if that's a hike or camping then I want to be prepared, I have a bit travel backpack and survival kit like this https://cleverwander.com/p/best-3-day-emergency-survival-kit/ , that's essential for each trip of such kind.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 24, 2020)

medicines, cash, and credit card


----------

